
Show HN: Suitocracy – A website for rating and ranking corporate conduct - cknight
https://suitocracy.com
======
cknight
I couldn't find a place online where I could easily get an overview of how a
corporation was conducting itself ethically. Instead I would find information
and impressions from a mix of news websites, Reddit, HN, blogs, and try to
piece things together from there. Suitocracy aims to be a single place where
anyone can find and contribute information on a per company basis.

While there are a number of corporate reputation ranking systems and the like,
they tend to use a lot of information provided by the companies themselves and
often consider "reputation" as encompassing profitability, innovation,
marketing prowess, and other factors which I don't think tell us all that much
about good corporate citizenship. Some only list companies that sign up to be
listed.

For the time being I've limited the scope to just big companies in the tech
sector (with a few borderline cases such as Uber and Tesla, since they're of
interest). The plan of course is to eventually list big companies from all
industries.

So, I am hoping my friends have left enough content on there to demonstrate
the idea sufficiently. It's that old chicken and egg scenario with user-
generated content, I suppose. In any case, I would love some feedback, and am
happy to answer any questions, technical or conceptual.

------
fiatjaf
Why can't we have something like this for individuals?

~~~
cknight
Someone made something like that: [http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/digital-
life-news/psychol...](http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/digital-life-
news/psychologists-raise-concerns-over-clyde-rathbones-new-peoplerating-
website-karma-20150506-ggvhir.html)

I'll note they seem to have pivoted a lot since then, which isn't a surprise.
When I first read about it at the time, it sounded like an easy way to get
yourself in all kinds of trouble with various issues. Defamation suits in
particular. In Australia, the website is liable for what its users post,
unlike in the US.

Legal issues aside though, the potential for harm seems overwhelming when
there is an individual focus, as opposed to a corporate or institutional one.

~~~
fiatjaf
It's bad that they had to pivot. I agree with all the visions they has for the
product in the start, and I can't see why something like Karma is accused of
being so dangerous.

